

Microsoft Made a Pretty Good Smartwatch, Back in 2004 - T-A
http://www.businessweek.com/articles/2013-09-04/microsoft-made-a-pretty-good-smartwatch-back-in-2004

======
wehadfun
Microsoft has been ahead n a lot of things. I had WebTV back in the 90s way
before all of these internet connected TVs came out.

